# Coon Hound Puppy



## bowboy1989 (Mar 19, 2015)

Where would you go to get a Coon Hound Puppy in Ga. and why this pup...I am a Green Horn and wanting a pup....NO WALKERS....Thanks for a Reply....


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 19, 2015)

No walkers? Your limiting yourself already. Anyhow. Go to ukc message board under classifieds. You can go to facebook and look for north ga coon hunters,georgia coonhunters, ga coon hunters federation and many more. Tons of them on facebook. If that don't help none. Let me know what color you really want. I may know somebody.


----------



## Cobb Man (Mar 19, 2015)

There is a few good ones up your way. For a English dog Steve Reeves is up the road from you. Black and tan Ricky Harrington got a litter right now  gonna be good ones! Blue dogs either Bill Jacobs or the Hornes .  I don't have any of there numbers. Try the UKC forum also.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Mar 19, 2015)

Any good prove crosses from the past....


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 19, 2015)

I just saw some redbone pups in sparta that will be ready first of april for $350


----------



## bowboy1989 (Mar 19, 2015)

Red Tick Is on my Mind


----------



## Rabbitman (Mar 24, 2015)

Go with the black and tan. All are good dogs its all in how you train them.


----------



## coop3r (Mar 24, 2015)

Call steve reeves, He had around 60 dogs last time I talked to him. I will be having pups this year some time out of my dogs but couldnt give a date yet. I own the grandson of michigan swamp rooster and will be breeding him to one of my hardtime pups out of hardtime booger, max, max jr and preacher. All i hunt is English/Redticks. I love those red spots.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

Bein that you are a newby, you might want to consider a walker. 99% will bark up something and make you think you are accomplishing something before you get frustarated.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bein that you are a newby, you might want to consider a walker. 99% will bark up something and make you think you are accomplishing something before you get frustarated.



Yep, I started years ago with red bones and almost gave up until I got my walker dog!


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Mar 25, 2015)

Most of the Walkers that I have been with lately will tree ever 100 yards on a empty tree...cant skin coon like that, but you sure can wear out a light pretending your a coon hunter.....lol...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2015)

bowboy1989 said:


> Where would you go to get a Coon Hound Puppy in Ga. and why this pup...I am a Green Horn and wanting a pup....NO WALKERS....Thanks for a Reply....



Looks like you done figured out the most important part.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2015)

Their is a world hunt going on right now in Kentucky. 1st place is 42,000 dollars. No leaves on the trees period. Lets just sit back and see what breed wins it. Yall want to? Anybody wanna wager saying it will be something other than a walker dog?


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Mar 25, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Their is a world hunt going on right now in Kentucky. 1st place is 42,000 dollars. No leaves on the trees period. Lets just sit back and see what breed wins it. Yall want to? Anybody wanna wager saying it will be something other than a walker dog?



You are probly right, but its also probly 10 to 1 to other breeds......But I thought the world hunt was 2 more weeks away....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Their is a world hunt going on right now in Kentucky. 1st place is 42,000 dollars. No leaves on the trees period. Lets just sit back and see what breed wins it. Yall want to? Anybody wanna wager saying it will be something other than a walker dog?



Yes, but there are ten-twenty overgrown beagles for every real dog in the hunt to start with.  And competition hunting is a whole different world from real coon hunting. I did plenty of both back in the day.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

LuckyBeasley said:


> You are probly right, but its also probly 10 to 1 to other breeds......But I thought the world hunt was 2 more weeks away....



10 to 1 of all other breeds combined.  I did the Walker thing for about 40 years before I couldn't stand it no more.  They got to where when they wouldn't hunt with another dog they could not tree a real coon that you could find.  Exception of buckets and certain situations.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2015)

Excuses excuses excuses! Aint no buckets up yonder in LBL. Ukc the trophy kc  is all bucket dogs. Not the other 2 real Kc's. Wouldn't be so many of em if they wasnt so good. I dont wanna hear bellering around all over the country side. I want one to strike a coon and tree that thing as fast as its little legs will carry it. Ive also done a good bit of huntin. Ive never seen much compare to em besides this black looking pup I have now and he aint forsale  So dont even try buying him scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I want one to strike a coon and tree that thing as fast as its little legs will carry it.
> compare to em besides this black looking pup I have now and he aint forsale  So dont even try buying him scrapy.



That's what I'm talkin about; a dog that can tree a runnin coon as fast as that coon's little legs will carry him. LOL

You ain't got to worry about me buying. If it costed a nickel to rent a stall I'd have to vomit.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

I even tried to get into the new style of huntin and bought a stopwatch and wen searchin for a dog. The dog would get unclicked and I'd press the button and say to myself OK, you got five minutes to gittreed. Lots could do it in that length of time. We'd shine around for 15 minutes and send him on . I finally realized that a dog was not capable of understanding a stopwatch. but they could understand 200 yards . so they would go just that far like clockwork and gittreed again, and again and again. The best ones were taught to go like a race horse for five minutes to gitbythemself and then go two hundred yard and gittreed. Same result though. Slircles.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 25, 2015)

Im bout ready to get me another puppy. Dont matter what you get. Without lots of time and hard hunting. It aint gonna make nothing. Someone just getting a dog should probably start with a good old broke dog. Lots of headaches go with most pups. Unless you get a natural. Ive had exactly one natural in all my yrs. Id love to get another but they are hard to come by in any color.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im bout ready to get me another puppy. Dont matter what you get. Without lots of time and hard hunting. It aint gonna make nothing. Someone just getting a dog should probably start with a good old broke dog. Lots of headaches go with most pups. Unless you get a natural. Ive had exactly one natural in all my yrs. Id love to get another but they are hard to come by in any color.


 You are gonna get another dog you LIKE to hunt with as much as your old dog if you keep at it and Godspeed.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Mar 25, 2015)

Scrapy where are you from, and whats your real name....


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 25, 2015)

bowboy1989 said:


> Scrapy where are you from, and whats your real name....


 Ain't tellin. There's good dogs in GA though , keep lookin.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Mar 25, 2015)

lol ..Ok...I was thinking your name was Scrby Rogers....Sorry, not trying to be nosey....


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

Sometimes I gets the scurveys of the mouth but other than that, ain't close.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's to you Ga Dawg. I hope you can find One to help you get over the other  One The One was.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im bout ready to get me another puppy. Dont matter what you get. Without lots of time and hard hunting. It aint gonna make nothing. Someone just getting a dog should probably start with a good old broke dog. Lots of headaches go with most pups. Unless you get a natural. Ive had exactly one natural in all my yrs. Id love to get another but they are hard to come by in any color.



Good advice. In my experience, unless things have changed a lot in the last 20-25 years since I quit keeping coon dogs, no matter what breed they are, what bloodlines they come from, or what it says on their papers, probably 75% or more of pups of any breed will never make a good coon dog. Just because they're a registered coonhound don't mean that they'll ever be able to find, strike, run, tree, and hold a tree. Probably half of them are completely worthless to begin with. And it's really hard to train even a good pup with a lot of potential unless you have good broke reliable dogs to run and train it with.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 26, 2015)

If I had it to do all over again. I would get an old straight healthy dog first. Hunt it a year and learn all the bad habits of dogs then get a puppy. No telling how many puppies we ruin learning how to train dogs when we first start hunting.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Mar 26, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> If I had it to do all over again. I would get an old straight healthy dog first. Hunt it a year and learn all the bad habits of dogs then get a puppy. *No telling how many puppies we ruin learning how to train dogs when we first start hunting.*



Amen, Amen, and Amen!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 28, 2015)

Walker fellers will sell you on a concept or two. One is , he will unsnap adog and turn to a buying kid with a toothy grin and say, "we done gone coon hunting now whether you like it or not" .  Kid gets all excited.  He gone to get in the darkness." The other concept is GITTREED . To be honest I cannot stand a dog that quits a track. I don't want to hear one bobble and goobele. and snort all night. A wwalker salesman will tell you all about a dog traking time to work out a track . But Ole Scrapy not to b fooled too much for too long.    I absolutely , positively , positively HATE a dog that quits a track in ten hours . I ABSOLUTELY Hate and despise and dog that quits a track and especially grabs a tree and tells the world about it and knows full well it is lying the whole time. Might even have a cur come by and won't join in to the hoopla slobber slinging .  Trust the cur to tell the truth on that lying peice of crappie.
Most times it ain't even worth the time it takes to shine up a blank lying leafy or not tree. Cross breed Got to be a coondog whether cur or not you put credidibility in .. Not just a regular cur. ..Sometimes we walk in to a dog slobber mouthin and my crossbreed comes and gets between my legs and looks at me like. " you ain't gonna take this cluster thing out on me are you bosss? At that time I realize that I am hunting with high dollar folks and high dollar stakes so I just keep my mout shut and grin just to see what happens..

A hound has to strike, and trail, and run before it can tree a real live coon. Don't forget what Scrapy say . Any dog can lie. Or swear he was right but so what?


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Apr 1, 2015)

So much ignorance about the way it used to be an how sorry walker dogs are..there are some slick treeing idiots but A large percentage would be trainer error..blowing the reeds out of a sqwaller an encouraging young dogs to get on the tree an tying them back off the tree to make them want to tree...all before even making sure there is a coon there..hunting them on nothing but buckets until there 2 years old, all they've ever known is go 100 yards an tree...get patted on the head , go for short ride do it again..to many people don't actually coon hunt anymore..an some of that is bc of small tracks of land you need coons close an in thin coons it will brings the coons to you but too many people, hunt nothing but feeders.
I've hunted some real good ones an won a lot of casts I've seen good ones of all color , but for the most part it would be a walker dog... A good wipeout dog is hard to beat, has a coon whe. It trees..lot of tequila sunrise dogs are very accurate...hard to find a truly nice off colored dog


----------



## MrBull (Apr 4, 2015)

Being new to coon hunting i would suggest getting a started dog. Just remember, you get what you pay for. A young started dog may cost you $500 and up. If you find a cheap one it is probably a cull. Hunt with the dog before you buy. Worry more about the breeding than just what breed it is. There are good ones and bad ones in every breed. There seems to be a lot of good English dogs right now and there are a lot of them in Georgia. I am partial to black and tans and Leopards. Be willing to pick up a good dog no matter what color.


----------

